# Avalanche closes Loveland Pass



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My guess is that one of the sisters went. The local news channels have articles about it, but the title says about all they do in the article. 

CAIC is supposed to start their forecasting for the season today. Wasn't up yet, but I imagine they'll have more info once the site goes fully live.


----------

